# Friday & Saturday nightd M6 Cumbria



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Travelling North/South on M6 in Cumbria you can stop overnight on the Cattle market Junc 40 (Penrith)
There is a Saturday/Sunday market and several stall holder stay in their vans overnight
Toilets open in the mornings at 07.00 hrs dont know about the evenings.
Market traders start coming in about 6.00 in the morning
There is a large car park and several new stall holders pull on in the evening to 'camp' ovrnight


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

*cattle market penrith*

to get to this site you have to go west on the A66 (Keswick) go up to the roundabout and head back towards Penrith, you will find the cattle market on the left


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

Am I missing something here - would somebody please explain why anybody would want to spend the night in a cattle market with 'stall holders' - and 'market traders' arriving at 6:00 in the morning - even if it is free?

About 10 miles down the road (towards Keswick) is a CC site (Troutbeck Head) with proper facilities.

Raymond


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I agree with you! But as you know, it is a very big parking area and very close to the M6, it makes a good over nighter for those using the M6 who do not want to spend money on a few hours kip. The market is only open on Sat & Sun the rest of the week is fine.


----------

